# Winchester Destiny



## mollybethyoung (Mar 26, 2011)

Also... if someone has shot both the winchester destiny in comparission with Kobalt that would be great too! Thanks!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

The kobalt is going to be AGES better than the Destiny. I have not shot the Destiny, but keep in mind Winchester is new at making bows. From what I've HEARD there's much to be desired. As far as I can tell, the destiny is an entry-level youth bow dressed up in pink camo and given a new name.


----------



## mollybethyoung (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks... yea, that's what I came to the conclusion of after I called Winchester today. The female rep who answered the phone said she shoots the Destiny but she just started shooting and said she does feel it is an entry level bow. I am also considering maybe the mission menace or craze. I shoot a pse stinger atm and just not sure what to get next in my price range.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Definitely look at the Kobalt, I hunted with it for years and it was great. I got to the point where I needed heavier limbs, and instead of changing the limbs I sold it.. and I kinda miss it  I believe I've seen them in the classifieds here for $325 brand new.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I did some checking, these bows are designed by the designer named Richard Batdorf, he is one of the best in the business.

So I wouldn't say that they are all "new" at making bows.

The spec of Destiny is amazing, 2.5lb, specially trimmed down on mass weight to work with 50lb draw weight, and 290fps at 50lbx28"DL, it is definitely a bow in the high efficeincy bow category. Because the extrapolated IBO would be around 330fps at 70lbx30"DL.

I am surprised that not too many dealers already carry these bows for women competitors.



z28melissa said:


> The kobalt is going to be AGES better than the Destiny. I have not shot the Destiny, but keep in mind Winchester is new at making bows. From what I've HEARD there's much to be desired. As far as I can tell, the destiny is an entry-level youth bow dressed up in pink camo and given a new name.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

Kobalts are actually available right now here on AT from member scottie brand new with hat and manual for $275 shipped and insured. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1572178&highlight=kobalt I just bought one and I can say that the build quality is excellent and for the money, I would bet you'll never find another bow that comes anywhere close.


----------

